# comment nettoyer mon lecteur CD



## tomtom94 (17 Avril 2007)

voila suite a different problemes de lecture avec mon lecteur cd de mon Ibook G4 on m a conseiller dans une boutique apple de nettoyer mon lecteur cd avec un cd nettoyeur mais il me semble avoir deja vu que cela n etait pas conseiller sur les "mange disque" alors voila je voudrais avolir vos avis 

PS:si vous avez d autre solution pour nettoyer mon lecteur je suis preneur biensur


----------



## apenspel (18 Avril 2007)

Bah, tout ce que ton mange-disques risque de faire au pire, c'est de tordre les poils du CD nettoyeur.
Tu peux aussi donner un coup de soufflette dans la fente de ton lecteur. Tu sais : un spray d'air comprim&#233;.
Mais ce n'est pas efficace contre la nicotine.


----------



## tomtom94 (19 Avril 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Bah, tout ce que ton mange-disques risque de faire au pire, c'est de tordre les poils du CD nettoyeur.
> Tu peux aussi donner un coup de soufflette dans la fente de ton lecteur. Tu sais : un spray d'air comprimé.
> Mais ce n'est pas efficace contre la nicotine.



moi on m a dit qu il risqerait de ne pas le ressortir


----------

